# CGC Evaluator in South Texas



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a CGC evaluator near South Texas (Mcallen, Brownsville, Corpus Christi, College Station, San Antonio, etc). Does anyone know where I can find one?

I have found several organizations that CGC certify their puppies; however, you need to participate in their training classes, and most of them are about a minimum of two hours away from my house.

Leela, my six month old GSD mix, has already learned the following commands: Sit, lay, sit stay, lay stay, watch me, leave it, and heel. I feel that if I were to sign her up for any of the classes, it would only be a waste in gas, money, and time. 

I really think getting CGC certified would be a wonderful bonding experience for both my dog and I. She loves "training time", so what better way of showing our accomplishments and what a wonderful well rounded dog she is than being CGC certified. 

Thank you for your time. All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a list 

American Kennel Club - Canine Good Citizen Evaluators


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We took our certification in Tyler, but that's far away from you! They didn't require their class first, anyone could take the test. They give it 4 times a year I think.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you so much Heidigsd and Stosh. I really appreciate it. If I can't find anything somewhat near by, Leela and I will just have to go on a road trip to Tyler. Thank you again.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you googled an obedience club in your area? I know there's one in San Antonio, there's probably one in most of those towns. They're AKC affiliated so you can get all the certifications you're interested in. If you're interested, look up our club at totc.org and see when the next CGC test is and come on up!!


----------

